
Apple patents iPhone tech to stop filming at gigs - neverminder
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/apple-patent-targets-concert-smartphone-users
======
developer2
>> This news will come as a welcome relief to anyone who hates having to watch
concerts through a sea of smartphone screens

Alright. Tangent before getting on point. I'm someone who hasn't been to a
movie theatre in the past 6 years except for Avatar and Inception in
2009/2010\. My blood boils every single time I see a cell phone pulled out to
check the time, reply to emails or text messages, or "quietly" answer a call
"I'm at a movie, I can't talk now, I'll call you later... _2 more minutes of
talking_ ". I just can't handle it. I'm not a very angry person, and I've
never even been in a fistfight, but I truly have a hard time resisting
shouting at these people, or grabbing their phone out of their hands and
smashing it.

I will only go to see the best of the best in theatre now; the films that
_must absolutely_ be seen on a large IMAX screen with booming bass audio. I
_cannot_ handle the situation of cell phones shining in my face in a dark
theatre. I fully advocate Faraday cages inside theatre rooms. Make it so that
signal works just outside the doors of the theatre, but not within it. Gunmen,
fires, and "family emergencies" do not warrant cell phone usage in a theatre.
They didn't exist 30 years ago; if you can't go 2 hours without your phone,
don't go the theatre.

But fuck this. I've been an iPhone user since the 3G (3G, 4, then 6). If this
patent ever becomes integrated, I will give up my ecosystem with my MacBook
and iPhone and switch. No way in hell do I accept having my camera locked out
in whatever location anybody decides to block it. What a way for police states
to deny the recording of government employees breaking the law. I expect I'd
think differently were I a concert-goer (clearly I would despise people
pulling out their bright phones in a dark concert hall). But this... this is
going too far.

Thankfully this patent is already 5-7 years old without being used. Let's hope
this is one of those patents that sits around as a piece of intellectual
property without ever being used. The potential for abuse is too high.

------
sreenadh
At this rate, apple has to start paying me to use their phone. I am already
bummed out due to the lack of a jail break. I feel so trapped without any
option to customize.

The only reason why I use iphone 5s is due to the size. Just that. It's a pity
that android does not come in small size.

------
geb
What's to stop a troll from setting up a signal at arbitrary locations and
ruining people's pictures?

~~~
rankam
Exactly - or worse, what happens when law enforcement starts using it to
disable people from filming them? This is a terrible idea, IMO.

